# ffmpeg0  -i /dev/video0 => operation not permitted



## Nicola Mingotti (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi,

I am connecting webcam to a BeagleBone Black [FreeBSD-11.1] and i would like to stream it over the network.
The webcam works and it is all fine, the issue is with ffmpeg.

I compiled ffmpeg and ffmpeg0 from ports since in my architecture there are not
packages for them.

As far as i understood ffmpeg0 is the realease of the program still providing ffserver, which
is what i need.

Whe i run

```
ffmpeg0 -r 35 -s 320x240 -i /dev/video0 http://localhost:8090/feed1.ffm
```

I get

```
/dev/video0: Operation not permitted
```

I am runnign all as root.
I tried to put root in group webcamd but now way, i always get the same error.

Do you have any suggestion ?


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 18, 2018)

Does the device node you are trying to use actually show up in /dev ?


----------



## Nicola Mingotti (Jul 18, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> Does the device node you are trying to use actually show up in /dev ?



yes, the file is there, its user and group are set by default to "webcamd".


----------



## Nicola Mingotti (Jul 19, 2018)

Hello Phishfry, 
yes `pwcview` is working, to tell you more, also the following command runs:

```
ffmpeg -r 35 -s 320x240 -i /dev/video0 output.avi
```

The problem is, as far as i was able to understand, `ffmpeg` is not anymore connected to `ffserve`, for this reason i must use `ffmpeg0`.


But then, this commandfails

```
ffmpeg0 -r 35 -s 320x240 -i /dev/video0 output.avi
```

With output

```
/dev/video0: Operation not permitted
```


----------



## Nicola Mingotti (Jul 19, 2018)

@Phisfry, can you stream a webcam from the BBB ? 
If you can, could you tell me what software you use ?
I can do it from my desktop FreeBSD (amd64) but i find real issues here in the ARM.


----------

